# php.ini ändern in htaccess?



## Radhad (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage zur htaccess File & php.ini. Viele Webspace Anbieter übernehmen ja die Einstellungen für PHP & Apache. Jetzt würde ich gerne aber die folgenden Settings festlegen:


auto_prepend_file
auto_append_file

Im Apache kann man dies ja auch wie folgt festlegen:

```
php_value auto_prepend_file "Pfad/zur/Datei"
php_value auto_append_file "Pfad/zur/Datei"
```
Kann man das auch so direkt in die .htaccess Datei reinschreiben? Dann könnte man Quasi immer den Kopfteil & den Footer einer Webseite immer automatisch hinzufügen ohne jedesmal extra schreiben zu müssen include(""); oder so...


Gruß Radhad


----------



## saftmeister (25. Juli 2007)

Um deine Frage zur htaccess zu beantworten: Ja, das sollte so möglich sein, ich schreibe sollte, weil es durchaus auch möglich ist, das Provider htaccess-Einstellungen explizit verbieten. Das wirst du wohl ausprobieren müssen.

Zweitens möchte ich anmerken, das man auto_prepend/-append nicht für header oder footer verwenden sollte. Wenn du ein Schema aufbauen möchtest, bei dem es nicht notwendig ist, mit include() zu arbeiten, solltest du evtl. eine Template-Engine wie z.B. Smarty verwenden. Das ist aber natürlich nur ein Vorschlag


----------



## andy72 (25. Juli 2007)

Guckst Du hier: http://de3.php.net/manual/de/ini.php#ini.list

Dort ist es laut Doku möglich,diese Werte zu ändern - entweder per ini_set() oder in der .htaccess

LG
Andy


----------



## Radhad (25. Juli 2007)

saftmeister hat gesagt.:


> Um deine Frage zur htaccess zu beantworten: Ja, das sollte so möglich sein, ich schreibe sollte, weil es durchaus auch möglich ist, das Provider htaccess-Einstellungen explizit verbieten. Das wirst du wohl ausprobieren müssen.
> 
> Zweitens möchte ich anmerken, das man auto_prepend/-append nicht für header oder footer verwenden sollte. Wenn du ein Schema aufbauen möchtest, bei dem es nicht notwendig ist, mit include() zu arbeiten, solltest du evtl. eine Template-Engine wie z.B. Smarty verwenden. Das ist aber natürlich nur ein Vorschlag


Als Template Engine wollte ich eine eigene verwenden. Ich dachte halt einfach, ich spar mir die Tipparbeit.

Alternativ könnte man natürlich auch Scripts laden, die die Zeit messen beim Laden der Seite, sowie schonmal zuvor die Config-File einlesen, Registry-Class & MySQL Class instanzieren, sodass man bei jedem Aufruf einer Seite davon ausgehen kann, dass es die Registry gibt welche die Instanz der DB hat.


----------



## saftmeister (25. Juli 2007)

Klingt fast so, als würdest du das Zend Framework nachbauen/verwenden.


----------



## Radhad (25. Juli 2007)

Hmm... ne, ich denk nur an eine gute Entwicklung einer Website. Dinge, die Eigentlich immer ausgeführt werden, egal welche Seite der User betrachtet, könnten meiner Meinung nach über eine auto_prepend_file bzw. auto_append_file ausgeführt werden. Das räumt den Code auf und man muss nicht alles x-mal schreiben - aus meiner Sicht.

Was wären denn Gründe, warum man dies gerade nicht so machen sollte?


----------



## saftmeister (25. Juli 2007)

Da du es verzeichnis-orientiert (.htaccess) machen möchtest, ist es ok so, imho. Nur solltest du darauf achten, das die .htaccess-Einstellungen sich auf die Unterverzeichnisse auswirken.


----------

